

Readable Guardian - ekpyrotic
http://guardian.gyford.com/

======
TorKlingberg
Really neat, but I doubt it will last long when the lawyers find out.

The arrows to switch articles are not obvious though. Maybe bin the fade-out.

~~~
justinl
It’s made using the Guardian’s Content API: <http://www.guardian.co.uk/open-
platform>

~~~
retube
wow! I never knew of this - although had noticed they serve up entire articles
and not just headlines with their rss feeds.

A strategy almost exactly opposite to The Times.

~~~
mattmanser
The Guardian and Observer operate at a massive loss being held by a foundation
trust. According to wiki a loss of £18.9m in 2005 going to £50m 2006, who
dares guess what kind of loss it operates under now. It's shored up by
profitable publications within the same trust.

Alas, this isn't a long term viable strategy to be followed.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Guardian#Ownership> for more info.

The Guardian and the BBC actually leave commercial papers in a bit of a tricky
situation with regard to digital strategy here in the UK as they can both give
their content away free without any regard to the problems of generating
income, as they have guaranteed sources (trust money and license payer money).

------
Groxx
Very very nice, and I particularly like the length displays with the
categories. I do agree with TorKlingberg though, the arrows should somehow be
made more visible to at least newcomers.

Maybe make them visible to start, and fade slowly until you end up with the
current behavior? I admit that it's nicer reading without them, so I'd hate to
lose that entirely.

------
merraksh
Making the arrow keys usable makes it even nicer. Well done!

